# Cant Force update



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Just got my R15 and i am trying to force an update to the latest national release but i cant force it to.

Anyone got any tips for this box?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

I know that but on my D-11 and my Hr20 i can force an update at anytime and it will download whatever is national. my r15 wont even do that


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

compnurd said:


> I know that but on my D-11 and my Hr20 i can force an update at anytime and it will download whatever is national. my r15 wont even do that


I am able to force a download on my R15's just like I do with my HR20's and H20's. If it is a new unit with the old software it should restart after about 10 or 15 minutes on it's own and download the software.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

compnurd said:


> Just got my R15 and i am trying to force an update to the latest national release but i cant force it to.
> 
> Anyone got any tips for this box?


Yea it should update itself.Then after if it still shows the old software as original then you need to reformat.This will make your new software the original.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

I had trouble forcing my R15's for the recent CE (Cutting Edge) releases but figured out the trick a few weeks ago. Unlike my HR20, the R15 is VERY sensitive to the timing of the 0 2 4 6 8 sequence. If I hold any numbered button down for longer than the tiniest fraction of a second during this process, it registers as a double press or otherwise confuses the box. So after a reset, as soon as the first blue screen pops up on the screen, I do a very staccato-type, sharp, quick press of each button in the sequence and it works fine. Just those five buttons quickly and sharply, then wait for however long it takes to recognize the newer software in the datastream (anywhere from 3 to 10 seconds or so).


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

LameLefty has the key to the problem.

Each DirecTV receiver reacts differently to the key presses and the timing. It may take a couple of tries, but the 02468 process works on the D10, D11, D12, R15, H20 and HR20 - but the timing of key presses may be different on each. On the regular receivers, you've really got to be fast. The blue screen pops up really fast, and you need to then get the 02468 in really fast.

Carl


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

Is the CE or latest update only available during certain times?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

VaJim said:


> Is the CE or latest update only available during certain times?


Correct.To find out which times read the CE postings for your receiver.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Check in here for Cutting Edge updates.

http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=118


----------

